# Swix Snowboard Travel Table and Vise in one!



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Whatever happened to waxing and edging your board on the living room floor? Thats the way forward


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

One word to answer that . . . married

Stoked about the table though. It's pretty travel ready. Especially since I live in SoCal and most of my boarding is multi day trips out of state.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Antjel said:


> Hey,
> 
> Check this out. . .
> Swix Ski Racing Tuning Swix Travel Tuning Bench
> ...



Reviving an ooold thread. Has anyone used this product before? How stable is it if set up on a carpeted floor? How well does it hold up against the downward pressure when scraping wax off the base?

Swix Snowboard Tuning Table 

Dlike to hear from y'all. Thanks!


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Bumpity...


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

go to homedepot and buy 2x4s and make your own. dont buy that crap


----------

